# Experience II OOC Thread



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 4, 2004)

As requested, a new thread, and yes, it'd be nice if you could get word to TDC.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm alive! I'm going to have to take a hard look at my schedule and see if I can still commit to this - I'm thinking no, but I might be able to hack off a few commitments and find the time. (Anyone want to schedule and conduct interviews with publishers? Host DM Workshops? No? Thought not )

I'll go take a look at the old thread and get caught up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

Well I would say look what the cat dragged in but it's obviously the other way around this time...

Have fun and thanks.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

Contact info:

email: thatdarncat@psionics.net
ICQ: 299598
MSN: world_dom_inc@hotmail.com
Yahoo: caris85@yahoo.ca

And you can always pop into the chatroom - if I'm afk/idling just leave a message.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

Ok, I've got three possible characters.

One is a straight rogue
One is an arcane caster with fighter tendancies
The third is a cleric (of Pelor/Radient Servant of Pelor) 

I'll sleep on it tonight and see if anyone has any comments tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 4, 2004)

I think I cleric would be cool.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 4, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Contact info:




Why do I feel left off?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey tdc, good to see you are still around. 

Here's that Mystara link again: Mystara

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

I think the cleric would be cool too, but there's more work involved with playing a spell caster. Damn it's a hard choice  I'll play with numbers today, I should have time this afternoon before the interview...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

EXPERIENCED II ROGUE'S GALLERY

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

Or make a bard (nice skills plus a manageable amount of spellcasting). 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

Yup, I braved Isida Kep'Tukari's sig to find the Rogue's Gallery  

I'm currently playing an (evil) bard in our Random game (Randomly created characters in a random dungeon)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2004)

Figured the link could be handy in here, not only for you. 

 So, I guess bard is not an option then... 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 4, 2004)

Not really, I wouldn't want to slip and suddenly start playing insane chaotic evil


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2004)

2x post


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 4, 2004)

I second the cleric (or a mage, since we lack that too).  We really need one, since we lack a primary healer as well as a utility cleric.  I am a full progression divine caster, but I'm a limited spells known combat character, so I have little else besides stuff to buff myself with besides some direct damage.

Two of us can use wands, we have a pally, and I have Heal, but I only get 3 6th level spells per day, which is not really too good since I'll need to save one for myself beucase I'm a melee favored soul, and I beucase if we are facing lots of enemies I'll need to do a Storm of Shards, since its probably the best group-attack spell of its level or below in the game.

If I had been a level higher I would have covered our magey needs and gotten some happy exalted goodness by taking Leadership and getting a sorceror6/exalted arcanist5 with spell focus (good), but a ten-level build is a whole lot weaker because all exalted spells taken in sorc slots will turn to wasted slots wasted when hitting 11 and getting all exalted spells added to his list of spontaneously-castable spells.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 5, 2004)

Gah you've given me more to think about. Rogue is as I said earlier the easier for me to play - I've got pretty much everything figured in my head except the actual numbers. I really like the cleric concept though - bringing light to the darkness sounds like fun 

Can I play both? j/k


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

I guess Gestalt isn't available, no. 

One other thing to consider with the rogue is, that the traditional rogue skills (traps, locks, etc) are already well-covered with my Arcane Trickster. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 5, 2004)

but how well do you do at jumping out of shadows and sticking swords in people's backs?

I'll probably build both but go with the Cleric. I'll just have to figure out a personality that fits in. Some how.

Can't I just be the quiet rogue who sits in the back of the party like he's sizing everyone up and deciding who to jump first? 

hmmm

we need NKL's "Not a death threat" smilie


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

Heh. Just saying that, if you are going to make a rogue, you might want to focus on some other aspects, not just the skills I already have chosen as  primary abilities. Jumping into people's backs is never wrong, of course. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

Matt? You still have no equipment listed! 

Post that contains the stuff.

 Also, a description of Rana wouldn't be bad, maybe. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm building up my cleric right now. How many points for stats?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2004)

30 IIRC

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 6, 2004)

Basics are done. I still have a feat to choose, equipment to buy (anything I should know before I do that?) and a backstory to write. 

You can see what I've done so far here: http://scott.is-a-geek.org/dnd/cleric.pdf

I'll add it to the rogue gallary (With a text vs as well) when I'm done.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 6, 2004)

and equipment is done (mostly - I've still got a little over 900gp) 

http://scott.is-a-geek.org/dnd/clericequipment.html - it's an excel sheet published as a webpage.

I think the only equipment that's questionable is the sword - glows as per the daylight spell on command word (+1000gp). The armor is from WotC's Arms and Equipment guide, page 15. It's pretty much identical to armor in the PHB with a description more like what I want my armor to look like 

Spells are next, then I start writing up my background and description. Might be done today, if not I'll try to be done tomorrow.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 10, 2004)

I posted the equipment and description in the RG.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

An at will _Daylight_ would cost _a lot_ more than that, I'm afraid.

3rd spell level x 5th caster level x 1,800 gp x 1.5 (for multiple different abilities)

Might fudge that down somewhat, since it is... well... only light, but still.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 10, 2004)

*nods* and it doesn't have to be _Daylight_. I just want a cool glowing sword 

If our estemed DM can give me an estimate on how much it'll cost I'll see what I can work out.

Job interview tomorrow morning, description and spell selection tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2004)

I think you can have a cool glowing sword for free actually (if its magical).

DMG 3.5 p.221 bottom right ("Light Generation: ...").
DMG 3.5 p.286 top left, 5th paragraph ("At the time of creation, ...").

Those should help. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thels (Aug 16, 2004)

Ohh, nice to see this is actually still going on.  I was afraid it was dying by the time I left EN World.


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, I should have posted sooner.

As much as I wish I could play, I think I'm going to have to back out. I'm too busy dealing with moderation issues and learning my new job  (but mostly the moderation issues) 

It'd be a while before I could have that write up done and be able to take part on a daily basis.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah, sorry to hear that. :\ I'm sure it would have been fun. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

Matt?

 Could you try to differentiate Rana's thoughts a bit more?

 For example, write thoughts in _italics_, and most importantly do not use the same quotation marks for thoughts and speech, that can get confusing easily. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 23, 2004)

Two notes.  One: I _fail._  This thread somehow disappeared from my subscribed threads, and that's why I haven't been providing input here.  My sincerest apologies.

Two: Thanee:  



Spoiler



I've told you about every magical aura you saw, except those on the other PCs, which I figured you would already have figured out or be able to from the RG.  Likewise, anything that Skreg noticed and you didn't would have been relayed, but so far nothing has come up.  I will allow Spellcraft to be used to identify a dismissed spell, but the DC goes up by 5 as it's considerably less involved.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

Spoiler



Okay. Thanks for the info. I was basically just wondering, that noone has a single magic item (the NPCs that is), so I figured you simply didn't mention those, since I didn't ask specifically.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 27, 2004)

Where is the ship with respect to land?  Is there a middle of nowhere spot on its journey, or is it hugging the coast?

I want to get together a few people I trust, tell the captain that there is a murderer aboard his ship, and try to convince him to stop it so that we can methodically investigate all the passengers to find the disguised criminal...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2004)

It's a nine day journey, why stop it? That should be enough time, really. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2004)

Ah, totally forgot, that I wanted Silvermoon to do something before going to bed, but that's ok, she probably had a nice distracting afternoon/evening chatting and flirting a bit with the bard, so she simply forgot about that, herself. That certainly fits to an elf, hehe. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm going to have to drop this game.  I'm feeling a bit overextended, and this would be the most convenient game to drop IC.  It looks like a good game, though.  Have fun.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2004)

A couple questions:
1.  If I used a potion of fly, will I be able to fly effectively since its magical rather than physical flight?
2.  If I summoned a huge air elemental, what could it do?  Is it still subject to wind problems?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

I think a water elemental could be of more use... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 26, 2004)

blah

as expected, I'm unable to keep up with the IC thread  I'm currently somewhere around page 3.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2004)

It'll be quicker if you skip the blacked out parts... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I think a water elemental could be of more use...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Similarly, what could that do?  

Basically, I worry that the short duration would make using an elemental to hold off bad weather ineffective, but that depending on if there is anywhere in range, it might be effective to fly to solid ground.  Of course, if an elemental CAN fix the weather ,that would be great too.  Can the elemental's effects be lasting in natural weather?  Even so, if its Control Winds or Control Weather, it has a very long duration and theres nothing I can do about that...Only a Druid or a cleric with the air domain can do control winds.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2004)

Well, as far as I understand it, we are drawn down, that is to the bottom of the ocean...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 28, 2004)

and... caught up.

hmmmmm


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2004)

So, then, what are you waiting for... get your character finished and join in (if Paxus is ok with that, of course )!

We can need a replacement, now that Manzanita had to drop out, anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> It'll be quicker if you skip the blacked out parts...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



 Yeah but the blacked out parts are where the most fun is


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2004)

*Vacation*

I'll be on vacation for about two weeks. Hope that doesn't slow down the game too much. Right now Silvermoon can't really do much to help, anyways. 

@Paxus: 



Spoiler



What she plans to do with the case, if she has the opportunity to rest and fill her empty spell slots, is to learn Shrink Item and Spell Enhancer (therefore the question about the volume of the case) and shrink the case down to a more manageable size and stash it into an empty side pocket of her backpack (extradimensional space).


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> So, then, what are you waiting for... get your character finished and join in (if Paxus is ok with that, of course )!
> 
> We can need a replacement, now that Manzanita had to drop out, anyways.
> 
> ...



 I've been thinking about that. How about it Paxus?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 29, 2004)

I'll need to look at the character, of course, but I can probably find a way to introduce them.  I've certainly got nothing against having more characters in the party.

I apologize for not being more responsive on this thread; it somehow became unsubscribed, and I hadn't noticed until Thanee pointed it out to me.


----------



## thatdarncat (Sep 29, 2004)

Not a problem, it'll give me something to do at work tomorrow

*goes back to sleep*


----------



## thatdarncat (Oct 7, 2004)

2/3 of the way through Alexs' background. I'm currently trying to think of a better last name than "Dumas"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

Isida, I'm afraid my love of metaphor carried me away; the "eerie illuminated island" is a pool of light, not an actual landmass.  The only visible terrain is rock wall on both sides, and rock ceiling above.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

Ah, right, editing then...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> 2/3 of the way through Alexs' background. I'm currently trying to think of a better last name than "Dumas"



 How's it going? 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2004)

Isida, I guess we should wait for Paxus to tell us, how the hold looks like (whether things are unchanged). Who knows, maybe the "coffin"-box stands wide open by now. 

  Also, I suppose it is pretty heavy, not sure if we can lift it alone to get rope or chain under it.

   Bye
   Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 3, 2004)

Nope, no changes in the appearance, and while heavy, it's not outside of your power to lever one end up, prop it up, and wrap.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

And Granite has strength in spades.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2004)

Heh. I'm just wondering, if the corpse really made it out of the box, which I don't really assume, but you never know, how would Louella have acted up. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

Probably by trying to squish it's ugly skull.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmm... since tdc doesn't seem to get ready to play and Matt seems to be gone for now, maybe we should try to find another player or two? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2004)

If Isida agrees; I think it might be a little early to give up on DM_Matt, though.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

I wouldn't mind another couple players.  Not that Thanee isn't a great roleplayer, but I think the DM had something in mind that would take more than an elf, a dwarf, a mule, and a pseudodragon to solve...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2004)

Alright, I'll ask for a couple more players.

Anyone who wishes to join in, there are really two options at this point.  Option A), you can take over one of the existing NPCs; Gweir the Red is really the best-suited of them, though a good roleplayer could take on the role of Teratius as well.  Option B), you can wait until the poor ship-bound characters arrive at their destination, and join them then.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

It'd be a good idea then to edit the initial post and put a "... [Re-Recruiting]" in the subject line. 

 And while you are at it... please put this stuff here into the initial post as well:



> About the Adventure:
> What I'm contemplating at the moment is a *Hollow World* game. You'd start out being from the surface, from *Mystara* (as the original setting had). There'd be a fair amount of exploration/discovery, but with a great deal of room for complex social interactions.
> 
> Character Creation:
> ...



 The links might be handy in the first IC post, too. Easier to find them threads that way, if the subscription screws up again. 



> OOC
> RG




 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi i want to join. 

I think the best thing to do, is wait til som land is in sight. I will need some time to read trough the adventure and charactermaking. 
if im right the party is now Female Grey Elven Rogue, Male Dwarf Monk 6/Drunken Master, Female Human Paladin 12. right?

Dont you guys need a wizard, druid or sorcerer?. i havent played wizard, druid or sorcerer, for a long time. but i could try to sett something together. or do you guys have some requests? 

I will get on it as we speak, i shure got somthing to you on saturday. If im allowed inn ofcurse


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

Currently there is a Dwarf Monk/Drunken Master and a Grey Elf Rogue/Wizard/Arcane Trickster (more of a utility spellcaster with few combat spells). There also is a Human Favored Soul around, but the player hasn't responded for a few weeks now. The Human Paladin is drowned somewhere on the bottom of the ocean. May her soul rest in peace.

 My opinion about your class choice: Druid would work well, I guess, but Sorcerer would be good, too (better than Wizard, since we already have one, altho a multiclassed one, because it would be more different, obviously).

  Whether you are in, is not for me to decide (Paxus is the DM). 

Under the original premise, you wouldn't qualify (that was a long time ago and with another DM, where only people with a four digit post count and a year of posting experience could apply), however, the original premise was kinda pointless, anyways, if you ask me, and obviously didn't really make a difference (it was meant to find people with more commitment to posting). I really don't see why this premise should be kept alive.

 In any case, you (any new players) should be able to post on a regular basis (once or twice a week should be the very least IMHO, daily or bidaily would be best - there are always exceptions (holidays and whatnot), of course, just on average one should keep up a steady flow of posts), as that is what we really need, to add some consistency to the adventure, not more people who get lost on the way; got enough of those already. 

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2004)

I only have two things to add.  Firstly, Thanee, you rock.

Secondly, Tor L'Tha,  while Thanee covered the essentials of character creation quite well, there is one thing I need to say.  As a DM, I tend to be extremely intolerant of poor spelling, so I would greatly appreciate it if you could use some kind of spell-check program for posts in which misinterpretation could be a problem; posts in combat are especially sensitive.  I'll tentatively say you're in, but it's dependent on a successful final character.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

Just trying to help speed things up a bit. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> As a DM, I tend to be extremely intolerant of poor spelling, so I would greatly appreciate it if you could use some kind of spell-check program for posts in which misinterpretation could be a problem; posts in combat are especially sensitive.  I'll tentatively say you're in, but it's dependent on a successful final character.




Well the language issue is a difficult one. I'm now writing in word program and the spelling there is automatic. 
The playing on En-World is a step in my seeking of knowledge 
I’m Norwegian whit Chilean parents (a mess I know  ). I’m using En-world as a way to  experience some fantastic role-playing   , and as a way to read and write so much more English than I do in my everyday life.

So… I really want to join and I will be checking my spelling, but I hope for a little understanding on the language issue. 



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> In any case, you (any new players) should be able to post on a regular basis (once or twice a week should be the very least IMHO, daily or bidaily would be best - there are always exceptions (holidays and whatnot), of course, just on average one should keep up a steady flow of posts), as that is what we really need, to add some consistency to the adventure, not more people who get lost on the way; got enough of those already.




The regular posting shouldn’t be a problem. One post per day is what I usually post on a Norwegian Rpg site. And as a personal request. If I do not post in three days. Autopilot my character, I hate delays, and try always to post in the games I’m in at least every three days.

-------------​
I like the idea of a sorcerer, it’s been some time since I played or made one, but it shouldn't be a problem. 
I believe the last time I played a sorcerer was three years ago and she died as lvl 1. A rouge with a regular search skill, and terrible dice rolling lead half of the party into a fatal trap. S**t happens right?

Anyway… Paxus Asclepius let me hear what you have in mind, and let’s take it from there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2004)

I understand, and this most recent post is certainly legible enough.

As far as character goes, there are basically two possibilities.  You can either be from the same region that the current characters are from, or you could be from where they're going to end up.  The second might have a slight problem with in-character language issues, but a Tongues spell, or two Comprehend Languages, would solve that problem nicely.  If you decide to go the second route, I can give you a lot more information about it.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 11, 2004)

Let’s take the second alternative. I can be reached at MSN slopez_b@hotmail.com , I cannot PM or send mail on En-world. With less you want to make a new tread.


-----

character posted. i'm working on him. please check


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

> Skills:
> Skill points: 2+1intx4= 12
> [(2+1int per level)x11]=33
> 4(human at first lvl)=4
> ...




Yeah, by one point. 

You calculated 1st level twice for human bonus skill points. The +1/lvl starts at 2nd (as you did with the class skill points).

BTW, unless you have changing Int score, IMHO it's much easier to calculate like this:

2/lvl from class, 1/lvl from Int, 1/lvl from human = 4/lvl x (lvl+3) = 4 x 15 = 60.

The +3 in (lvl+3) represents the 1st level bonus (quadruple skill points).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 12, 2004)

Still squeezing for recruits?

I'd be happy to join in on a crew like this either taking over a character or creating one for when they hit port.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 12, 2004)

Glad to have you.  As I mentioned, the two characters best suited for adoption are Gweir, a human ranger, and Teratius, a bard with some backstory notes best not mentioned in public.  If those don't appeal, I can send you the same stuff about the destination that I did for Tor.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 12, 2004)

I have updated the character.
I need some help with the feat selection. As i'm not created a sorcerer for a long time, I rather ask for help than rushing it and ending up with a non worthy character for this party  
I got some questions: 

1. 
BREW POTION [ITEM CREATION]
Prerequisite: Caster level 3rd.
Benefit: You can create a potion of any 3rd-level or lower spell that you know.

I assume I need Alchemist’s lab, and craft [alchemy]. Is this right? Do I need something more?

2. are I allowed to read the IC tread? 

3. how does this ring function? I cant find a description of the faint illusion spell.

Invisibility: By activating this simple silver ring, the wearer can benefit from invisibility, as the spell.
Faint illusion; CL 3rd; Forge Ring, invisibility; Price 20,000 gp.


And 4. 







			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Hit Points are HD/2+1 (d4=3, d6=4, d8=5, etc) for 2nd level and up.




I do not understand this, please elaborate.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

Hit Points: Instead of rolling you get a fixed number, which is determined by your hit die (HD), which is the d4 in your case, by taking the maximum result, divide by two and then add one. So your sorcerer will always "roll" a 3 for hit points.

Feats: First, your feats are not legal, since Precise Shot has Point Blank Shot as a prerequisite. Then, Spell Focus needs to be specified, for what school it will be (i.e. Evocation or Enchantment). Also, since you are human, you have another feat at 1st level! I'd stay away from Brew Potion, it doesn't seem very useful for a sorcerer, since you do not know many spells to use it with. I'm not sure how useful item crafting will be in general, also, so it might be best to stay away from it completely. Maybe Paxus can tell you more about that. Point Blank Shot would make sense, too (see previous comment). I'm also not so sure about Extend Spell. As a sorcerer you normally can simply recast the spell, so it's rarely needed. A good metamagic feat for a sorcerer of that level is Heighten Spell, as it will make your spells much harder to resist, if necessary. Greater Spell Focus and at this level Spell Penetration are also good ideas in general.

Spells: You _absolutely need_ Prestidigitation (who needs Resistance, anyways - buy a cloak). 

In general, I think you have too many damage dealing spells. You can only cast one of those at a time, anyways. Also, you have Greater Invisibility at 4th and 5th level, which is obviously wrong.

I'll list a few additional spells, which are very good choices for sorcerers (some are especially good with Heighten Spell, like _Glitterdust_, or _Slow_), maybe you like some of those, maybe not. They are just suggestions and should be seen as those. It's your character, after all. 

Lvl 1 (5 spells known):
1.Mage Armor
2.Identify M
3.True Strike
4.Magic Missile
5.Alarm

_Ray of Enfeeblement_ (nasty with Empower Spell), _Shield_.

Not a big fan of _True Strike_ as it's usually equally good to simply cast _Magic Missile_. 

Lvl 2 (5 spells known):
1.Locate Object
2.See Invisibility
3.Hideous Laughter
4.Acid Arrow
5.Invisibility

_False Life_ (the sorcerer's "heal", incredible with Empower Spell), _Glitterdust_ (no SR, area, multi-purpose, great with Heighten Spell).

This is a tough level for sure. Sooo many good spells. 

Lvl 3 (4 spells known)
1.Dispel Magic
2.Halt Undead
3.Flame Arrow
4.Lightning Bolt

_Greater Magic Weapon_, _Slow_ (very good with Heighten Spell).

I'm not sure how useful _Flame Arrow_ is, really. You could easily have a bow with that enchantment, then _Greater Magic Weapon_ is probably the better choice. _Halt Undead_ might be a bit too limited, _Slow_ is more universally useful (tho the range is shorter).

Lvl 4 (3 spells known)
1.Ice Storm
2.Summon Monster IV
3.Invisibility, Greater

_Dimension Door_ (always good to have a means to escape), _Enervation_ (very good alternative to damage dealing).

I wouldn't go for _Ice Storm_, since it does not scale with level and you have plenty other damage spells already. _Summon Monster IV_ is not bad, but it might be better to go for a higher version, like V or VI. In general, the summon line spells are usually only useful (except for diversions and such) in the highest available version.

Lvl 5 (2 spells known)
1.Invisibility, Greater (<- !!)
2.Feeblemind

_Wall of Force_, _Telekinesis_, _Summon Monster V_.

Well, _Greater Invisibility_ is obviously wrong.

Lvl 6 (1 spells known)
1.Chain Lightning

_Summon Monster VI_

Might be worth thinking about (also see comment under 4th level), but _Chain Lightning_ is cool, too.

There are two more (and probably quite a few other ) spells worth mentioning, _Scorching Ray_ and _Polymorph_. Both are very good, but I didn't list them, since my character (Silvermoon) is already using them a lot (even learned specific feats to enhance those two spells), so we do not end up casting the same spells all the time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> 2. are I allowed to read the IC tread?




I don't see why not. Just avoid the spoiler (blacked out) text, as it is only for specific characters or the DM.



> 3. how does this ring function? I cant find a description of the faint illusion spell.
> 
> Invisibility: By activating this simple silver ring, the wearer can benefit from invisibility, as the spell.
> Faint illusion; CL 3rd; Forge Ring, invisibility; Price 20,000 gp.




Take a look at the _Detect Magic_ spell, there you'll find the "faint illusion spell" (it's the aura you read with that spell, not a spell on its own  - faint means weak, so the ring has a weak aura of the magic school of illusion).

The ring works like this: You activate it (standard action) and you turn invisible (as if you had cast the spell with a caster level of 3rd (duration of 3 minutes, most notably)).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 12, 2004)

I think the issue of feats and spells are resolved, with les there is a logic crack somewhere  make comments please.

Concerning the Hp issue, I still dont get it    i'm truly dumb

i'm not buying the ring of invisibility, but a cloak of resistance is.

I had overseen my not knowledge of any healing magic...   
i think my spells are now a lot more balanced.


thanks for all help thanee, you are a true angel


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2004)

HP: 52 (12d4=37 + 12 (Con) +3 (familiar))

1st level maxed (4), then (3) for the next 11 levels each. Total 37 plus modifiers.

At 2nd level, 5. spell is wrong, I guess it should read _Invisibility_ (unless you decided to get the ring, then it's obviously pointless to have the spell). 

I'd still drop _Ice Storm_, especially now with the _Cone of Cold_, which is also cold damage. Get some other 4th level spell instead (_Evard's Black Tentacles_ is another very good one, here) and then drop _Halt Undead_ and put _Lightning Bolt_ (or _Fireball_) back in to have another element covered.

Equipment: If you want to make use of Point Blank Shot and Precise Shot you might want to buy a decent bow, also you _absolutely need_ an item to boost Charisma (i.e. _brooch of charisma +4_ (as _cloak of charisma +4_ but amulet slot)), and probably one to boost Dexterity as well. _Lesser bracers of archery_ would also work well.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 13, 2004)

Well i can just see two thing missing.

1. I updated the MW shotbow composit to a MW longbow or  Longbow, composite (+4 Str bonus) +800 gp, but that might not be a god enough weapon, do you have some suggestion on this mater? 

2.I have chosen a toad as familiar. At this level is there important thing my familiar gains? Or does he just  give me +3 hit Points? 
I will appreciate too a page number in the PHB or other book where I can find all the information. I have never before used a familiar, so I will read a little about it.

 this is going well I think


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2004)

Familiars (also in the sorcerer class description in the PHB).

About the bow... if you plan to use it (and you spent 2 feats on that, so I suppose you do), I would rather get a magical bow, like _+2 shock mighty composite longbow_ or something along those lines (roughly 18,500 gp, or _+1 shock_ for about 8,500 gp).

You could easily drop those _bracers of armor_, they don't stack with your _Mage Armor_ spell, anyways.

Oh, and you still have the _Ray of Enfeeblement_ falsely listed under 2nd level (should be _Invisibility_).

One more... Hit Points is *52* not 37 (37 is the sum of the "dice rolls" alone)!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 13, 2004)

1. I’m taking away bracer of armour. And buy the +2 shock mighty composite longbow. Can you please give me the source? I cant find it in the 
System Reference Document (SRD), which are the documents I use most.

2.
Lvl 2 (5 spells known):
1. Locate Object: 
2. *Invisibility: *
3. See Invisibility 
4. False Life
5. *Ray of Enfeeblement*

3. I’m dropping the MW studded leather +1,  arcane failure isn’t a option. But then i get worried for my AC isn’t 15 a little to low? Maybe a +3 CON item would help. Or does it exist better ways to get round this problem?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2004)

You find it in the SRD under magic weapons (it's not listed as a specific weapons, since only the seperate enchantments are listed there, if you do not know how to figure out those magic weapon enchantments, I can try to explain it to you).

_Ray of Enfeeblement_ is a 1st level spell (and you have it listed there, too).

Oh, didn't notice the _Invisibility_, then put _Hideous Laughter_ back in, maybe (instead of the obsolete 2nd _Ray of Enfeeblement_).

About the armor... you have _Mage Armor_, so it's pointless to have a studded leather, anyways, since both provide the same (armor) bonus. Your AC will normally be higher, thanks to _Mage Armor_, but, of course, you will be best advised to stay out of trouble. At this level, an AC of around 20 isn't going to protect you against much (you'd need AC > 30 to be somewhat effective). It's better to cast _Blink_ then as defensive, since it will avoid some attacks (usually 50%, but depends on opponent), which is much better than a few points of AC.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 13, 2004)

1.	I’m going to take a look at the magic weapons.
2.	spells fixed
3.	armour issue. I agree. And the studded leather is dropt. The ring of protection is in my can be dropt list. With ring ac= 15 half of the “may be useful amount”. There is no magic item that raisen hitpoints?
4.	and a question: how did your familiar get so powerful? I’m thinking in the detect magic skill/feat you little cute dragon has. I cant se that my familiar is getting more abilities than some spell resistance at level 12. ---> I saw it now. *Improved Familiar*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2004)

Items that add to Con also add to hit points. And now you have _False Life_, which easily adds +20 or more hit points with one (empowered) casting.

If with "detect magic skill/feat" you talk about the game thread, where Skreg was able to read magical auras, then you will find your answer in the familiar rules (specifically Share Spell); every familiar can do this.

But yeah, you can get more powerful familiars (like the Pseudodragon, or Imp) only with the Improved Familiar feat.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I'm quite done.

The character got some thing in red, Thanee can you explain me where I can read more about the feats in red, and how to use them correctly?
Should I get some others feats that are better en the red ones?

Chosen magic school Conj.  Any suggestions? 

What language do they speak in those lands? Azcan?

And a last thing. Ferrix are you with us?


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2004)

Spell Focus: Conjuration

*cough* You _did_ check your spell list before choosing that, right?

You do not have a single spell, which would benefit from that feat, as the only Conjuration spells you have, got no save and thus a +1 to save DC doesn't help them at all! 

Most reasonable choice, given your spell selection, is Spell Focus: Evocation.

I'm not sure what you mean with "can read more about the feats in red". What kind of information (besides what you have included there from the SRD) are you looking for!?

This maybe?



> METAMAGIC FEATS
> As a spellcaster’s knowledge of magic grows, she can learn to cast spells in ways slightly different from the ways in which the spells were originally designed or learned. Preparing and casting a spell in such a way is harder than normal but, thanks to metamagic feats, at least it is possible. Spells modified by a metamagic feat use a spell slot higher than normal. This does not change the level of the spell, so the DC for saving throws against it does not go up.
> 
> Wizards and Divine Spellcasters: Wizards and divine spellcasters must prepare their spells in advance. During preparation, the character chooses which spells to prepare with metamagic feats (and thus which ones take up higher-level spell slots than normal).
> ...




Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Spell Focus: Conjuration
> *cough* You _did_ check your spell list before choosing that, right?




First of all  

Thanks for the metamagic info. 

I think I should be right now. I have marked some of the spell whit a [best with empowered (xxx) spell feat]

Are there others that are obvious more powerful spells, if I use them with metamagic feats?

With some of  the spells it wouldn’t be s smart thing to use a higher spell slot… but with witch of them, is it a good idea? 
I suppose these are examples of good use of metamagic, since you pointed it out.

Ray of Enfeeblement [best with empowered spell feat]
False Life [best with empowered spell feat]
Slow: [best with Heighten spell feat]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2004)

Heighten Spell is good for all spells, which have a save, that negates the effect (i.e. _Hideous Laughter_, _Slow_). Empower Spell is particularily good for _Ray of Enfeeblement_ and _False Life_, because the fixed portion of the effect is also multiplied (i.e. _Ray of Enfeeblement_ deals a Str penalty of (1d6+5)x1.5 then. _Lightning Bolt_ is also good with Empower Spell. _Magic Missile_ works well, too, if you need more Force damage.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 15, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius, please take a look at Guasho for a final check and authorization of the character.

I think the only thing left is the language Azcan, marked in red.

Now I can lay back and wait for a happy arrival of the party. 
 

You are all invited to hurry up


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2004)

Tor:  Guasho will have had absolutely no peaceful contact with any culture other than his own.  He will, in fact, not know anything about any cultures except those which immediately border on his, and very little about them; this means, particularly, that he will never have heard of Thyatis or the Thyatians, or indeed of any of the cultures the PCs come from.  The only language he speaks will be Azcan.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 16, 2004)

Spoiler



double post


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 16, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Tor:  Guasho will have had absolutely no peaceful contact with any culture other than his own.  He will, in fact, not know anything about any cultures except those which immediately border on his, and very little about them; this means, particularly, that he will never have heard of Thyatis or the Thyatians, or indeed of any of the cultures the PCs come from.  The only language he speaks will be Azcan.




It's fixed.

Can you give me more background info about Azcan way of life? biggest cities. what the land looks like, about the organization of the Azcan priesthood, etc. 
The city of Thyatis is not on Azcan territory? I must then fix the background to Guasho.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll email it to you.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

This is one of those situations, where sorcerers are _so_ much better than wizards. But our sorcerer is still waiting for our arrival, unfortunately. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Matt! Just in time... 



> (Are undead immune to Hammer of Rightiousness since it requires a Fort save and doesn't effect objects Its possible that thats correct RAW, but its just unnamed damage from a virtual hammer so that doesnt make sense, especially compared to Hammer of Rightiousness hurting undead)
> 
> (If HoR effects undead) Rana bursts into the room in a combat stance and cpncentrates on her clenched fist. She charges it up with energy, and forms it into a Hammer. She throws it into the beast. (If it is allowed, she buffed as below)
> 
> (If HoR doesnt). Having spent the time buffing herself with Rightious Might and Death Ward, Rana enters into the room with her sword drawn, hoping to penetrate his defenses, and attacks.



 My 2 cents... I don't think Rana knows yet what's going on down there (altho you can read it, she wasn't really around before).

 And keep in mind, that she doesn't know anything about what is down there (vampire, undead, whatever it is). Once she gets there, she'll see it, of course (not hard to guess, that the corpse is undead, really).

 Since she doesn't yet know about the energy drain (Granite might be able to shout her a warning about that, once she arrives ), it might make more sense to throw up a resistance to fire (that is something she would know, that a scorched corpse of a sailor has been found, so it's a reasonable defense), really.

 I don't know how much time Rana had from where she heard the combat noise, that would maybe allow for a buff or two.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 19, 2004)

You got a got fight there, and the vampire is winning I think , seems somebody is going to save your tails   
the sorcerer is impatient waiting in the swamps.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, we tried to keep it in that darn box... 

 But Granite should be able to keep it busy for a while with AC going up to 34 next round.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2004)

I'll allow Hammer of Righteousness to affect undead, but not objects or constructs.

I probably won't be able to fill in the combat post until after my morning classes; sorry about the brief delay.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

Granite hates vampires now.  A lot.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

> OOC - Full attack, or just one if I have to move too far. I really hope the boat doesn't burn down.




That would be kind of inconvenient... 

Guess, Silvermoon should suffocate the flames before they spread further. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Granite hates vampires now.  A lot.




Why?  What makes him suspect a vampire?  What kind of vampire leaves burned corpses and travels in a cloud of smoke and fire?

Curses!  They're onto me!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2004)

Hmm...

Sleeps in a coffin-like box.
Is pretty clearly undead.
Must have some means to turn into a "gaseous form" (that, or dimensional travel) in order to leave the box.
Is unnaturally quick.
Has a mind-controlling (probably) gaze.
Drains the life-force out of its victims.

On the contrary, it has all this fire stuff going on. 

But it certainly has some traits, which would fit to a vampire.

It must be a _scorched_ vampire! 

Hmm... maybe turning it into a _drowned_ vampire isn't such a bad idea after all. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Sleeps in a coffin-like box.
> Is pretty clearly undead.
> ...




Ya, it seems to be just about identical in its powers to a vampire, it just has the nifty fire flavor on top.

BTW, sorry for the absense.  In addition to being a full-time student, I work in the politics industry here in the US, and thus the elections and aftermath were very busy times for me.  My in person game hasnt been running either on account of that.

About the not knowing about the death ward, I pictured it as Rana standing outside the door buffing herself for a couple rounds while the others fought, so she would have gotten a peek at what was going on.  Otherwise, tohugh, how about divine power, altohugh I am somewhat afraid that this guy's DR is going to hose my damage bigtime.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 20, 2004)

Given Rana's absence in the previous conversation, I'd simply imagined that she'd just heard the conflict now, and had a very brief period of time in which to prepare.  Given the creature's attack success rate, though, you'd probably be alright retreating and adding in more buffs, if you think it's necessary.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2004)

Rana has enough Concentration, just throw up the Death Ward now that she definitely knows about the level drain. 

BTW, with spell slots being available, Rana should have Superior Resistance, Magic Vestment and Greater Magic Weapon up 24/7 using Extend Spell before going to sleep (that's why she has that feat (and for those nice extended Vigors) ).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Made on change to Silvermoon's Spellbook, since Complete Arcane changed a spell from 5th to 8th level (replaced _Ghostform_ with the somewhat similar _Greater Blink_, which is 5th).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2004)

Would you mind sending me the text of any altered spells?  I haven't decided whether or not I'm getting Complete Arcane yet.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Complete Arcane looks pretty solid (similar to CW, CD, obviously, with lots of rules stuff). A lot of old 3.0 stuff has been updated (feats and PrC, plus some spells, like _Ghostform_ ), some imported from the MiniHB and some is new, like the Warlock (a caster with no spells, but spell-like abilities, which can be used at will) and Warmage (Evocation superspecialist) base classes.

_Greater Blink_ is the same as _Improved Blink_ (if you have a book where that one is in, i.e. Unapproachable East).

It's basically just the same as _Blink_, but you have some control over the randomness during your own turn, meaning...

- you have no miss chance
- you can make a special ready action to blink to avoid an attack
- you can move ethereally without the chance to materialize and take damage, but you have to end your move in a free place

Otherwise it's exactly like _Blink_.

Hope that's ok with you, I just tend to update everything as soon as a revised version or errata is out and _Ghostform_ is out of reach now. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't mind updates, when they're balanced, and this appears to be one of the cases where they are.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi All! Are you still looking for a player?

I was thinking a Half Elven Mage 
If I could I would like to make him a Silverwood Archanist . (a Prc from the WotC website)


Sylvanus Woodrake.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 22, 2004)

Since Ferrix hasn't said anything since the initial post of interest, I think we still have a slot open.  Unfortunately, that particular character concept doesn't really suit the campaign for a number of reasons.  A) The party is already quite caster-heavy.  B) The area you're going to has next to no cross-cultural contact; half-elves are about as rare there as they are in Manhattan.  C) The area you're going would never have evolved an organization of arcanists dealing with nature in that fashion; the worldview prohibits it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Since Ferrix hasn't said anything since the initial post of interest, I think we still have a slot open.  Unfortunately, that particular character concept doesn't really suit the campaign for a number of reasons.  A) The party is already quite caster-heavy.  B) The area you're going to has next to no cross-cultural contact; half-elves are about as rare there as they are in Manhattan.  C) The area you're going would never have evolved an organization of arcanists dealing with nature in that fashion; the worldview prohibits it.



OK... How would a human Paladin work?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 22, 2004)

Human is fine; paladins are mighty thin on the ground.  It might be better if you gave me an address I could email details to; it'd go faster than a trial-and-error process.


----------



## DM_Matt (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Rana has enough Concentration, just throw up the Death Ward now that she definitely knows about the level drain.
> 
> BTW, with spell slots being available, Rana should have Superior Resistance, Magic Vestment and Greater Magic Weapon up 24/7 using Extend Spell before going to sleep (that's why she has that feat (and for those nice extended Vigors) ).
> 
> ...




Ahh, didnt realize they were those kind of spells.  Ok, now that is her policy.  (Paxus, would you mind overly much updatin that into reality...Thanee basically made the character and I guess there was a miscommunication with me about that particular method.

Ranas next action is to cast Death Ward on the defensive.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2004)

Besides, if Rana has slots in abundance (didn't use many during the day), she can easily cast some of those 24h spells on others, too. Maybe you can keep that in mind, as it certainly changes from day to day and should be announced in the evening hours before going to sleep. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2004)

OK!

grimmbear<at>earthlink<dot>net
Fire away


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi folks. I will be away for some days. I’m sure back on Friday. I don’t think Guasho is getting in the story by then, but you never know. Wish me luck I’m taking a exam that I have studied for the last 5 months, exclusively. 

*crosses fingers and makes some coffee*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2004)

Good luck! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks! 

The exam is postponed a week or so... Our teacher is sick as hell. Then I got 1-2 more weeks to get prepared.  Oooooohhhh I just want to get over it soon! 

*bites nails* *nervous laughter*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, what's everyone waiting for? Send this darn corpse back to where it came from! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm working on it, I'm working on it!  I'm just a tad hampered by _4 negative levels!_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, you just have a -4 (which is more than compensated for), I can't do anything useful at all in the moment. 

 I guess I really should start learning some Concentration eventually... 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 25, 2004)

Isida, what I really meant is, that you havn't posted your action for the new round yet. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Human is fine; paladins are mighty thin on the ground.  It might be better if you gave me an address I could email details to; it'd go faster than a trial-and-error process.



Still waiting... Not to get pushy. 
Grimmbear<at>earthlink<dot>net


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 27, 2004)

Me, I was home for Thanksgiving.  My action is the same as it was for the last three rounds, full attack, charge if necessary.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2004)

Character is almost done. just need an hour or so to finish his shopping. Hopefuly Wednesday.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 3, 2004)

Well i can proud tell you that my exam did go very well. 
are the game under the effects of a Ba-BUMP!?


----------



## Thanee (Dec 3, 2004)

Congratulations. 

I'll post something later... dunno what's up...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 4, 2004)

Is this coffin very important? because if not, TROW THE DAMN THING OVER BOARD!   

I did noticed that the coffin came on board on a very strange way, but the connection to the destination... i could not say... 

Oh! I will so play! *cryes*


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, I was hoping, that we can destroy the vampire inside, but I just don't see how with what we have available right now.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 7, 2004)

T’zuma
 	Human, 12th –Level Ranger
 	Medium Humanoid (Human)
Hit Dice:	12d8+24 (0 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	18 (+3 Dex, +4 Magic Studded Leather, +1 nat, armor), touch 13, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+12/+7/+2 G: +13
Attack:	+17/+12/+7 melee (1d6+3/20) or  +15/+10/+5 ranged (1d6/19–20)
Two Weapon Attack:	Right Hand: +13/+8/+3, (1d6+3/20) Off Hand: +12/+6/-4 melee (1d6+2/20)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Human traits
Special Qualities:	Human traits
Saves:	Fort +12, Ref +13, Will +7
Abilities:	Str 13, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 13(15), Cha 13
Skills:	Hide +18, Listen +16, Move Silently +18, Search +1, Spot +16, Knowledge Nature +18, Survival +18, Craft Leather +16, and Knowledge Geography +16. 
Feats:	Weapon Finesse, Power Attack, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility.
Class Traits:	1st favored enemy (Animal), Track, wild empathy, Combat style (Two Weapon), Endurance, Animal companion, 2nd favored enemy (Magical beast), Improved combat style (Two Weapon), Woodland stride, Swift tracker, Evasion, 3rd favored enemy (Humanoid: reptilian), Combat style mastery (Two Weapon)
Alignment:	Neutral Good
Human Traits (Ex): Humans possess the following racial traits.
—A human’s base land speed is 30 feet.
— +1 skill point per level (+4 at 1st level)
— +1 Feat at 1st level
—Automatic Languages: Common. Bonus Languages: Any.
—Favored Class: Any.

Equipment:
Leopard skin books (boots of striding and springing) [5,500]
+2 Studded Leather armor [4,175]
+1 sickle of spell storing [8306] used off hand.
+2 sickle of thundering [18,306]
Mantle of Quatal feathers (+2 cloak of protection) [4,000]
Greater Shaman’s Bag (Tan bag of tricks) [6,300]
Sack of the great hunter (bag of holding 4) [10,000]
Blindfold of the Jaguar (goggles of night) [12,000]
Bone nose ring (as necklace of natural armor +1. takes up the neck slot) [4,000]
Snake skin Headband (+2 wisdom) [4,000]
Gloves of the Monkey (gloves of swimming and climbing) [6,250]

Total cost: 82,749 gp.  (Left to spend=5,251)


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 7, 2004)

It might be a couple days before I can update; this is the last week of class before finals, so I have papers and such to do.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 7, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> It might be a couple days before I can update; this is the last week of class before finals, so I have papers and such to do.




Good luck


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, good luck with your finals. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 12, 2004)

Guasho is about to emerge...


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

@Paxus: 



Spoiler



Not to be a spoilsport, but... Rana has "0th - Create Water" - of course, she'd need to say something for us to know that... Well, it makes sense to explore the swamp regardless, to find food and see if there are any dangers, also to see how we could proceed with our journey from there, so that really shouldn't be a problem.



Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 19, 2004)

Paxus. just posting so you know im alive and reading .
I'm away from 22/12 and posting will be difficult. Im traveling to the south of norway to a little town, and i do not know if there is Internet there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 19, 2004)

No problem there; I'd be pleasantly surprised if we got to where we'll meet your character before you're back.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Matt, will you be around a bit more often now? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey Matt, will you be around a bit more often now?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Yes, for a bit. Finals ended friday.  I have some vacationing coming up though, and I might go a few days without internet access.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Jan 3, 2005)

Well after some relaxing vacations on the southern Norway, using my skiing skills to the max, and gaining 2 kg of body weight, I can say I'm back and fat!.

Hope all of you are as happy as I am, with new presents and hangover from the new year celebration.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2005)

Is my character going to be introduced soon?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope so.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry for interupting your thread, I just need to know something... Is this a continuation of the "Experience" game From back when I was around before?  Or is it just a naming coincidence?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 8, 2005)

The pool of players was originally drawn from that game, and Isida's character is the same character; there is no actual plot continuity.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2005)

Actually four of the original characters were used (with some changes, tho, some of those rather drastic as in Rana's case ), three of them are still around by now, but the plot started completely new in a completely different setting, since we lacked the information to continue your storyline (it would have been something completely new, anyways, so it made sense to just make a complete new start with something Paxus wants to do).

Bye
Thanee

P.S. Paxus, I do not know whether you have noticed, but Isida won't be around much for 1-2 weeks, since she is being visited by her fiancé currently. So, I wouldn't expect Granite to say much right now.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanee over 10.000 post

WOW!

Congratulations !


----------



## Thanee (Apr 12, 2005)

Thank you! 

Unfortunately, this game won't be continued... see Paxus' note in the IC thread.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Apr 12, 2005)

oh I did know that. 
just noticed your incredible post number 

talking about that i should answer one of the two games that im in. can you belive it 5 games dead i less then a month.


----------

